

Patton Oswald: We Don't Need Gatekeepers Anymore - shill
http://thecomicscomic.com/2012/07/27/patton-oswalts-letters-to-both-sides-his-keynote-address-at-montreals-just-for-laughs-2012?1=1

======
loudin
I'm going to be nitpicky for a second and just say that it's Oswalt and not
Oswald.

I'm a huge fan of Oswalt's comedy, but I've grown to truly admire him for the
fact that he continually seeks out brilliance, supports it, and loves it. He's
been known to commission custom art work based on sketches or drawings fans
send him, set aside a significant chunk of his time to help place the
spotlight on brilliant comedians, and approach absolutely EVERYTHING he does
with passion and care.

A true artist and an inspiration.

